
MIT made a movie screen that brings 3D to all seats – without the glasses - awqrre
https://techcrunch.com/2016/07/25/mit-made-a-movie-screen-that-brings-3d-to-all-seats-without-the-glasses/
======
Feneric
Glasses-free 3D has potential in a number of applications and it's surprising
to me how little penetration it has in the market at large. Just as adding
color to a display is a means of providing more information, adding depth to a
display adds information. Just as we don't typically grade a movie or an
application on how effectively its color has been used, once the novelty of 3D
has worn off and it's become just another tool in the box we'll start to see
what sort of impact it really has. Now we seem to be limited to the 3DS,
expensive Ultra-D displays, and soon glasses-free cinemas. What about the 3D
phones and tablets? (Yes, I know about add-ons like EyeFly3D, but they're
still pretty niche at the moment.)

